# how to change download location.



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

When I bought my Droid 3, I didn't have an SD card for it as it doesn't come with one. So I turned on the phone and began using it without one. Now all my apps auto download files and resources to my internal memory. I attempted to transfer all files to the SD card, format internal, and reboot but the folders just recreated themselves. How do I change this without doing a wipe?

~Transmitted via D3 using RootzWiki Donate~


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

As far as I know, there is no way. The d3 mounts the internal storage to /mnt/sdcard and /sdcard and your card to /mnt/sd-ext.

In other words, as far as your phone is concerned, your internal storage is an sdcard. The main one, in fact.

There may be a way to change this, but I don't know it.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

If that's how it's supposed to be then I'm cool with it. It just never happened with my OG or X. Thanks for the reply.

~Transmitted via D3 using RootzWiki Donate~


----------

